# Cronometro digital con contador y decodificador



## leonardocastill (Feb 11, 2009)

miren estoy realizando un proyecto haciendo un cronometro en el cual aparescan los segundos y centecimas de segundos estoy armando el circuito en el protoboard, pero al momento de realizar el inicio del circuito al llegar al numero 6 de la cuenta normal se salta al numero 8 y sigue contando con normalidad ademas que no se en realidad como hacer el reseteo para poder volver a contar desde cero.
seria de gran ayuda que me puedan ayudar con este asunto
de ante mano muchas gracias.

http://www.electronica2000.com/colaboraciones/colabora10.htm

esta es la pagina donde esta el circuito


----------



## leonardocastill (Feb 11, 2009)

en realidad cuando llega al numero 5 se pega el salto al numero 8


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 17, 2009)

El circuito es enorme! y al pedo! Lo que tienes que hacer es simple. Primero que nada crear un astable que genere pulsos de clock a una frecuencia que corresponde a los centesimos, y eso al contador 1, luego has una tabla de verdad correspondiente para que cuando el contador llegue al numero binario que representa el 9 resetee este mismo contador y le mande un pulso de clock al siguiente, y asi podrias seguir hasta que en un display te aparescan los años del cronometro, espero que te alla servido de algo, saludos.
PD: respecto a tu circuito, o algo mal armado o el circuito no esta bien diceñado.


----------



## leonardocastill (Feb 18, 2009)

ok gracias por tu ayuda voy a hacer lo que me dices


----------

